# Black strap molasses



## WorriedWish (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi, i just wanted to know if anyone else has heard of the benefits a molasses. I just heard about all of its benefits and decided to give it a try. It apparently helps is IBS, so I'm gonna keep drinking it for a while and give an update if anyone's interested. I thought I'd share this knowledge; just in case someone else wanted to try it.


----------

